# Preseason Game #2: Official Orlando @ Houston GAME THREAD. 10/12



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Rockets vs Magic Preseason Game 2 Discussion Thread. On now, KNWS.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

This is gonna be another year of BS fouls on Yao.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Been switching back and forth from the Astros game... nice to see McGrady getting to the line. Yao doesn't seem to care about getting the ball when Howard is fronting him.Anderson has only 1 TO, which is very impressive for him. Head should have started.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Rafer with 3 steals at the half, nice!


----------



## zhaizor (Apr 27, 2005)

45-40 us at the half


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I think Dwight Howard just jumped over Juwan for that last rebound. Anderson's shot selection has been poor... but he (and the rest of the backcourt) have made some great entry passes to Yao. Unfortunately there is no movement once the ball is in Yao's hands...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

T-Mac - 3-3 3pt fg, 2-9 2pt fg. I'm actually starting to think it's easier for him to hit those 25 footers than to go for layups....


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Sloppy play at times by the Rockets ... DA needs to not be so clumsy with the ball... 

Sometimes the Rockets move the ball too much. They keep passing up shots until theyre forced to take a bad one.

Luther Head had a great steal. Man he's quick.

oh yeah, Ryan Bowen is straight up terrible. why did we re-sign him again?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

looks like Head is very active again. How is Head's shot selection? Do you guys think Head's shooting too much?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> looks like Head is very active again. How is Head's shot selection? Do you guys think Head's shooting too much?


 He is probably putting up more shots than usual as this is the preseason and he's fighting for PT. He doesn't seem wreckless with the ball.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Nope Head is a great shooter. 12pts.


----------



## J Blaze (Jun 21, 2004)

sherwin said:


> Nope Head is a great shooter. 12pts.


Head is looking head and shoulders above what I expected from him. I couldn't have ever imagined that the Rockets would have a draft pick that would *gasp* *ACTUALLY CONTRIBUTE SOMETHING!* :uhoh: I mean he actually looks like he can play and not just play, play well and effective. Unbelievable. :greatjob:


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

I think Head leads the rookies in scoring in the pre-season. heh.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Luther keeps on shooting and looking impressive right? I'm glad for Lu!!!!!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Just saw the nba.com highlights. T-Mac with the double-pump 3 pointer and the buzzer-beating 3pter after faking the defender, wow.... 

Luther Head is so quick and energetic, he plays like someone's holding on to his turbo button like when you play NBA Live.... I think I will nickname him Turbo - Luther "Turbo" Head


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

It was a good game last night just 6 more of them before the season starts. Hope to see stro soon. We have not seen what he brings to the table. Allthough we already know dunking on people blocking shots and fastbreaks and rebounding. All the things we did not have at the 4 last year.

Luther head is really impressing me. He is showing great pose for a rookie even though it is a preseason game. I think once we see what stro can do for a couple of games with the rotation head will play the bulk of the minutes at point until the season starts. I did not like skip playing all those useless minutes we already know what he can do for this team. Adios Bobby Sura.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

hitokiri315 said:


> It was a good game last night just 6 more of them before the season starts. Hope to see stro soon. We have not seen what he brings to the table. Allthough we already know dunking on people blocking shots and fastbreaks and rebounding. All the things we did not have at the 4 last year.
> 
> Luther head is really impressing me. He is showing great pose for a rookie even though it is a preseason game. I think once we see what stro can do for a couple of games with the rotation head will play the bulk of the minutes at point until the season starts. I did not like skip playing all those useless minutes we already know what he can do for this team. Adios Bobby Sura.


I think it's necessary to have Skip out there. We know what he brings to the table, but he's also gotta have a feel for the team and his teammates. Since he's running the offense, he needs to get used to knowing how his teammates play, where their sweet spots are, and where they move on offense.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

I :makeout: Luther Head


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

> I think it's necessary to have Skip out there. We know what he brings to the table, but he's also gotta have a feel for the team and his teammates. Since he's running the offense, he needs to get used to knowing how his teammates play, where their sweet spots are, and where they move on offense.


yea that is true but skip was out there when yao t mac and howard were all done for the night. He was playing with the mop up crew. He should not be out there at that point in the game.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Rafer's gonna be great for this team, Luther head is gonna be a 3-point marksman and a good defender and break runner.


----------

